# KDE3 oder Gnome2 auf einmal emergen ...

## troubadix

Hi,

ich habe das Grundsystem nun drauf (muss noch DSL konfigurieren). Nun ist meine Frage kann ich KDE3.02 oder Gnome2 auf einmal einmergen z.b. mit emerge kde3 ?

Sind dann alle (!!!) kde Programme drin?

Gruss

troubadix

PS: Gentoo bootet wohl sau schnell .....

----------

## IWBCMAN

emerge kde

oder 

emerge gnome

oder emerge kde gnome

alle Variationen installieren die genannten Packages samt alle ihre Abhängigkeiten(XFree86 etc.)(d.h ein siemlich komplettes Desktop system)

probier Mal

emerge -p kde

damit kannst Du sehen was alles mit-installiert wird...(Koffice ist zB.nicht dabei)

schau Mal in dein /usr/portage/kde-base verzeichnis und auch /usr/portage/kde-extras umzu schauen was Du noch brauchst-

----------

## KiLLaCaT

das wollte ich auch wissen

----------

## viz

Hui, bis da alles emerged ist, kann man uebers Wochenende einen Kurzurlaub machen.  :Cool: 

----------

## tuxus_

Das ist das praktische an Gentoo, man kann zwischendurch wieder seine sozialen Kontakte pflegen!   :Laughing: 

 Nöh, Spass beiseite! So richtig lang dauern ja eh nur die dicken Brocken (XFree, KDE, GNOME..)  und wenn die einmal drauf sind muss man ja nur Kleinigkeiten nachinstallieren...

----------

